# ABGA registration question



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just making sure I understand/this is done right.

A yearling buck who just turned a year old a few months ago.... registerable, but hasn't been registered by the breeder yet.

Can they just give an application for the buyer to register the goat?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The breeder will have to sign and fill out "application for registration", if he has never been registered.

Paperwork will have to be dated on the date you purchased him, not today's date, if you indeed purchased him a long time ago and have his kids on the ground. 
Or all kids to him, will bring up issues with ABGA.

she would have to be the breeder/owner of both sire and dam at the time of conception, for that year old buck.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam! Just wanted to make sure. 
It's a buck we are getting tomorrow. The breeder is the owner of his sire/dam so that isn't a problem. They are reputable people from what I've heard so I have no doubts on honesty, etc. but I wasn't sure since we've always bought animals that were registered as kids. 

My kids are very excited about him, I'll post pics, etc. tomorrow when we get him home


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

There is no time limit on registering them, as long as you have the correct paperwork. I often don't register my keeper does until they have their first doelings on the ground that need to be registered.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

20kidsonhill said:


> There is no time limit on registering them, as long as you have the correct paperwork. I often don't register my keeper does until they have their first doelings on the ground that need to be registered.


Thanks  I was worried I wasn't sure if ABGA would have given us an issue over it. We usually register when they are kids, but my kids use them in 4-H, and they prefer to have some kind of proof of registration on the project registration paper the kids turn in each spring.

So as long as an application is filled out and signed we should be good to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I register my keeper kids. And send off Application for registration to my buyers.
There are times when, I may of not sold a yearling yet and she turned out nice, that I end up keeping, I will then register her.

Make sure, you get the paperwork at the time you pickup and pay for the goat. Very important.


----------

